# How bout a GAS truck picture thread!



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Seen a diesel thread, and didnt see a picture thread for gas trucks. Here is mine a GMC sierra, it's not the fanciest but hauls my toys and gets me where i want to go (regardless of weather) nicely  I apologize for the ugly tail lights they have since been changed to some 2004 oems, it also has full length nerf bars,window visors.
6" BDS suspension lift 
3" BDS body lift 
1" add a leaf in rear and torsion adjusted front
4.56 gears front/rear with auburn locker
37" swampers
rhino lined bed
single 3" exhaust
diablo programmer
5% limo tint
Halo projection headlights(look cool imo but suck for lighting)
More will come performance wise
truck is loaded 4 door with leather,etc.

will be putting a bull bar and some nice driving lights on,cowl hood, and well dont think it ever freaking stops


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

2003 F-150 FX4 Lariat

Not many mods on it right now

*Turbo Exhaust Dualed out the rear
*Husky Liner Floor Mats
*Tool Box
*Cobra 29 LTD Classic
*Westin Nerf Bars
*%15 on the windows
*My "Little Friend" under the seat 







































Before it I had a 2007 Dodge Ram QC 1500 HEMI :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

07 Silverado Vortec Max


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

2006 GMC Sierra
2" leveling kit
Wrangler silent armor
Husky floor liners
Line-X bed liner
first pic is right after i got it before step bars, tires and 2"


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's my 2006 Dodge Ram 1500 LoneStar Edition... Nothing fancy...
4.7L w/K&N filter and Flowmaster muffler dual out...
trailer brake controls for towing my Jeep...


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well I sold this truck early last year but thought I would post some pic's......I bought it as a very rough roller with cab only 79 model then rebuilt her in my shed from the ground up. Ended up with a 75 front clip and style side box, power steer, 31 spline 9" rear with mini spool, American racing wheels with 35" hoops, 302 Cleveland with Comp Cam, MSD ect. Did almost all the work myself inc panel and paint. Oh yeah and it was used in the filming of Mad Max movies as a camera truck.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ VERY Nice


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

heres my 98 GMC 2wd:

2" lift springs (front), flow sound muffler w/ turndown, Flashpaq, HIDs (lows only), 30x9.5 Toyo Open Country ATs, and 191k miles

the last pic is how it use to sit with a 2" drop in the rear, which is how it sat for most of its life. i thought it was time for a lil change.

oh yeah, dont mind the bent front bumper, my TRUCK hit a house lol. i have another one to put on, but just havent done it


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

04 GMC 1500
K&N cold air intake
SuperChip programmer (set on performance)
410 gear front an rear with Eaton locker in rear
6" ProComp lift,,,3" body lift
37x13.5x20 Kumho Road Venture MT (the second set)
Jenson PhaseLiner touch screen cd player w/ two kicker comp. tens under back seat
Security features 45 cal model 1911 (big frame) mounted under front driver seat


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice trucks guys, Sloboy you think the cold air kit really did anything for performance or gas mileage? I've been looking to see bout putting one on mine. I thought it would be a good idea to get one that the filter is enclosed due to all the dirt roads i drive on. (dust) I will eventually build a motor and put some trickflow heads,cam,etc. and put a whipple charger or magnacharger,etc. on it.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

The cold air was all performance it really woke the programmer up. I get around 13 mpg. But it will get on up when you call on it. This truck is not a daily driver so I 'm not worried about mpg. My best investment was the Kumho's they make very little to noise and wear great.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

this is my 05 silverado, pretty plain on the outside with only the bed rails, running boards, and 22s for shoes. interior wise ive done away with the bose audio and installed 7'' touch screen cd/dvd/nav, 2 alpine type x 6.5'' component sets, moved rear seat forward 1'' to fit a custom built ported enclosure for 2 alpine type s 10'' subs and to power it all im running a alpine type x 1000 and type x 600.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Playin in the mud and water. 1984 E250 Quadravan "The Tank" 460 C6 4x4. Edlebrock intake and carb. 6in skyjacker lift.










I dont drive it much anymore since I bought my diesel. Just drive it every now and then to keep everything in working order. Mainly just a big play toy. Has done lots of mud runs and does really well for a conversion van. Used to be my daily driver and toy hauler. My brute fits in the back hehe. Sucks gas and hauls arse!










The motor thats in my van. Had to pull it to put a new motor mount and oil pan on it. Freshened it up a bit with some performance stuff and new water pump too. 










My 1977 F250 4x4 high boy. My dad ordered back in 77. Mainly my back up 4x4. Everything works. Ac just quit workin last yr. Original clutch with almost 190k. Not much to look at but one tough truck. One of these days I will restore it.


----------



## deere4ty (Dec 20, 2010)

1993 Dodge Dakota 4x4 5.2L magnum
Dynoed at 350 horse it makes a fun truck for running around










Me at my college burnout contest last year. Out of about 20 other trucks I definately won the contest!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Very cool trucks guy's!


----------



## mudnutsatv (Nov 16, 2010)

im gona post my 1998 chevy later


----------



## deere4ty (Dec 20, 2010)

2001 Chevy 1500 6.0L gasser supercharged 550hp at the crank
One of the shop trucks. Sitting back at stock height plus 3in body lift due to a snapped rear axle. 
Wasnt spending the money to fix it all back to this height.
For sale if anyone is intrested. Still have tires and lift componets.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

my old 1991 chevy 1500 long box 4x4 pulling my old 1967 oasis 13' trailer,before I upgraded to my 05 cummins long box


----------



## mudmaster (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

deere4ty said:


> 2001 Chevy 1500 6.0L gasser supercharged 550hp at the crank
> One of the shop trucks. Sitting back at stock height plus 3in body lift due to a snapped rear axle.
> Wasnt spending the money to fix it all back to this height.
> For sale if anyone is intrested. Still have tires and lift componets.


WOW :rockn:


----------



## 150xlt (Mar 28, 2010)

My beast 97 f150 Built motor, built trans, Moser built rear. You name it the truck has it, basically the paint is the only thing i havent changed yet. Made 520hp on pump gas with a ported eaton supercharger. Ran 7.20's in the 1/8 mile full weight on pump gas. Currently in many many pieces for a turbo build.


























My dd/tow rig 2010 F150


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

^Yea thats what im talkin bout! Dang better than a lightning haha. Love the valve covers.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah those valve covers are sweeeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

The 2007 GMC DD/Tow Rig:










The 87 K5 toy with a built fuel injected 383, lift, etc (For Sale):


----------



## 150xlt (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, my neighbor who has a bodyshop painted them. He does really nice work and is the best air brusher ( i guess thats whats its called) i ever seen. The plan is for the truck to look something similar to the valve covers this fall. Im going to get all the fab work and cage done then make it look nice. 

This truck has seen it all from lots of nitrous on the stock motor, to a vortech, to the built motor with a ported eaton, ported eaton with spray, 2.3L Kenne Bell with spray. Its been through many different transformations.

The Kenne Bell was the funnest, lighting the tires up at 60mph going down the highway was fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That blazer looks awesome!! Wish I had the $ and a place to keep it!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm so jealous. :crying: I'm really hoping one day mine will grow up one day to look like those. It just seems so little when I park next to be big guy in a parking lot ... sigh....


----------



## Digger2 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's my toy hauler. 2008 Tacoma TRD, stock 5spd Auto with BF's. Great truck, and does about 95% of my towing requirements.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

2003 chevy avalanche burnt orange
18" off road rims
15" MOFO subwoofer with 5500 watt amp to push it
H.I.D highs,lows, and fogs
4" CAI 
Glasspacks dumped
tint taillights
all the cladding has been painted dark black
Op yellow top
and 9 inch hid offroad lights on a custom light bar
heres a couple picks from the mud


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

'07 Z71 just for backup, '08 Z71 my daily driver; neither is anything special, but get me where I want to go.


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

Good looking trucks. That K5 blazer looks like the one that Stacy Davis build on trucks a few years ago. I miss my old K5 on 40s.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

08 ram 1500 4x4... its got a hemi... lol 2" leveling kit and 33 inch cooper zeon ltzs...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We got a little dusting so I had to take some pics


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

here is a couple of mine 2006 f150 with a lil tuned 4.6 in it .


----------



## wayfastwhitey (Feb 15, 2011)

new here so i guess ill post up my junk

DD:









race truck:









mud truck:


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

wayfastwhitey said:


>


I see that you did away with the scissor axle(TTB) up front.........good decision.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ NICE


----------



## black_on_black650 (Jan 20, 2009)

I've been MIA for a while but here is my new truck alongside my new toy.
2009 Ram 
Debadged 
Hemi 
3.92s
Magnaflow
5% tint over factory 
Blacked out heads/tails/fogs/3rd brake
HIDs in heads and fogs
Leveled
35s on 20s


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

wayfastwhitey said:


> new here so i guess ill post up my junk
> 
> DD:
> 
> ...


Sweet trucks. What you runnin in them?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

black_on_black650 said:


> I've been MIA for a while but here is my new truck alongside my new toy.
> 2009 Ram
> Debadged
> Hemi
> ...


i want i want i want i want i want!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Agreed /\, sweet lookin Ram!

Here's my baby, 02 Dakota 2wd 4.7L, 45RFE, Lock-Rite locker, stock 3.55s for now, 4.56s coming very soon, 3" Doetsch Tech lift, 31x12.50 Pro Comp ATs on 15x10 Pro Comp Steelies, best 1/4mi time is [email protected] running 28" slicks and 4.56 gearing.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

95 Cherokee (budget wheeler, emphasis on budget lol) 4.0L, AX15 5sp, 3" lift springs combined with 3" spacers, LCA relocation brackets, D30/D35 completely stock 3.50 gearing, lincoln locker in the rear, custom lack of exhaust mod, custom fenders (gotta do what ya gotta do lol), lots of "character marks" lol, 35x14.50 Swamper Radials on 15x8 steelies.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

99 Dakota 4x4 (not so budget friendly wheeler) 318, 44RE, D44HP front, mini spool, 30sp Chromolys, 760X Spicer joints, 5.13 gears, 9" rear, full spool, 35sp Chromolys, disc brakes, 5.13 gears, Rusty's Offroad 4.5" XJ coils, extended Ford radius arms, Chevy Astro van steering box, 78 Bronco 4" drop pitman arm, Ballistic Fab steering setup, custom track bar, shortened Jeep XJ driveshaft, relocated stock rear leaves, lengthened stock driveshaft, and probably more that I can't remember right now, still under construction.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

this is my baby well one of them id have to say iam a s#$t for a 79 ford


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

1972 F100 2wd SportCustom
427 FE Cobra jet engine
C6 HD build tans
9" rear end with 4.11 gears
Everything is factory besides the engine.She will pull a house down for sure.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Thats a sleeper!

I got rid of the GMC and bought a 2010 Ram Sport with a 5.7. LOVE it so far!!


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah she suprises most.The motor its self has 525hp.Iv never bothered to put it on a dyno.I really REALLY love the way the new dodges look.Thas a clean truck bro.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Thanks! I love the interior and of course the power the Hemi has over the 5.3 in my Sierra. 

Are you going to keep yours as a sleeper or are you going to restore it? Looks good the way it is!


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

I will keep a sleeper but do plan on restoring it.The body is stright and has no cancer,just minumal surface rust that i have already taken car of.Iv media blasted and powder coated the frame,new bushings and mounts,and new suspension.She rids like new.And doesnt squeek at all.Next will be the interior.I wanna put cobra bucket seats in with a hand built center console with guages,stero,and B&M shifter.New carpet and headliner along with some tint.One day i will put some paint on it.LOL


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

depthfinder said:


> 1972 F100 2wd SportCustom
> 427 FE Cobra jet engine
> C6 HD build tans
> 9" rear end with 4.11 gears
> Everything is factory besides the engine.She will pull a house down for sure.


Wow very sweet truck. What all is done to the motor?


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Wow very sweet truck. What all is done to the motor?


Headers,Alum. Edelbrock intake,single 750 holly carb,and high compression pistons.Dont really need to do a whole lot to a motor that from factory puts out almost 450hp and almost 500flb of tourq.LOL.Its a really fun truck.Suprises alot of people.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Col_Sanders said:


> Thats a sleeper!
> 
> I got rid of the GMC and bought a 2010 Ram Sport with a 5.7. LOVE it so far!!


mmmm. Nice. :rockn:


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

2004 Sonic Blue SVT Lightning


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

Me Standing by my:
02 Toyota Tocoma TRD 4x4 
TRD Diff. Locker
3in Rough Country Suspension Lift
33 in Mud Dawgs
LED Lit Up Cab
Brush Gaurd
Bed Liner


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is mine. I cant remember if I put it on here already or not but I recently made some modifications so it looks a little different anyway.

2005 Toyota Tundra Double Cab Limited 4x4
2.5" Lift with 285/75/16 BFG ATs


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Super nice rides here......my faves are the k5 and blacked out dodge, sweeeeeeet !


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

xtreme02gt said:


> 2004 Sonic Blue SVT Lightning


Love it! Nothin like a shaker hood scoop! Blue with black rims really set it off. What all you got done to her?


----------



## Timmi (Dec 8, 2010)

*Tundra*

Great truck.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

07 black f150 5.4
chipped, s&b intake, dual straights, 24's , dual batts, n a lil system.
























What's on the inside


----------



## Timmi (Dec 8, 2010)

*You sure do like black!*



jrfonte said:


> 07 black f150 5.4
> chipped, s&b intake, dual straights, 24's , dual batts, n a lil system.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Its Purdy WHEN ITS CLEAN! Lol


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Been playing around with the new Nikon DSLR so heres some before and after pics the Hoe, first is just a Nikon point and shoot, others are DSLR, but photobucket does no justice on actual size and quality of pictures.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Still gettin 20 mpg with 33's....gotta love that 4 cylinder


----------



## Hi-Tower (Apr 11, 2011)

my old truck


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

old truck( yes thats a dodge in the back ground and it almost the same color as the new one... but its the wifes









new truck ..bought this one back in november


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi-Tower said:


> my old truck


Very nice!


----------



## Hi-Tower (Apr 11, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Very nice!


Thx polaris, I hated to get rid of her but she just didn't have enough power


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

I use to buy and sell alot of lifted trucks. these were some i drove daily for a while...
2001 GMC 6in fabtech 22in rockstars 35in nittos








2004 Tahoe 6in Fabtech 22in rockstars 37in m16s








2001 GMC 8.1l 496ci 6in fabtech 35 bfg mud








2005 z71 6in fabtech 20in ultras 36in nittos








MY VERY FIRST TRUCK!! truck started out as a work truck


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice rigs!


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

Here's mine (the red one lol)


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

7.5" Rough Country, 3" Zone BL, 37" Nitto Trail Grapplers, and 20" XD Misfits


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

98 3/4ton 454 fully loaded straight axle conversion and only 128xxx on it


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

just got some new tires so here is a few pics lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks better!


----------



## bigchevy6 (Jul 22, 2010)

well im glad i finally found someone else around that has the 8.1L, its not much on top end, but d**n does it have some torque. i have dual 40 series flows on mine, not that loud obnoxious crap, but a nice deep tone. 

2002 Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD 4x4, 8.1L 496CI Big Block
8" superlift
35" BFG's (37" soon to come thanks to 100dollarman) on 16.5" eagle alloys
some nifty self lowering and raising step bars that work w/ the doors
Rhino lined bed
Hypertech Hyperpac tuner
AEM Brute Force intake (but K&N Filter)
4.10 Gears front and rear
Soon to come; Solid axle swap
Custom front and rear bumpers
4.56 Gears


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Here is my 05 Silverado


----------



## cxstory (Jul 26, 2011)

Heres the last picture I have taken of the truck. I need to take some summer shots with it all cleaned up


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

right before the skidder had to come pull me out haha










My baby


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i want this


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey speaking of gas trucks. I got my doors blown off on the way home from VA on I-20 in GA back on the 30th by a chevy pick up (i think it was a chevy) and what caught my attention was the plate that said MIMB4 :thinking: Wondering if thats someone on here


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

6 inch pro comp 35 inch interco truxus m/t on 18 american racing..


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Here are a Couple on mine


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Couple More


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

*My new ride*

Had to trade the diseasel in friday cause of some issues that had started to arrise. Bone stock right now but will post more pics as i progress.

2008 F150 STX 4.6 L 4x4


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Forgot the most important picture!:rockn: Cant close the tailgate anymore tho:34:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

2010 1500 Laramie CC


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

DaveMK1 said:


> Forgot the most important picture!:rockn: Cant close the tailgate anymore tho:34:


Easy fix for the tail gate. Make a ramp about 6" high, as wide as the truck box and enough to park the front tires on. Did that with my Ram and it worked great had no problem closing the tailgate!


----------



## KYBuckeye (Oct 29, 2011)

Love that Ram truck. It's gorgeous! (gorgeous as in bad-***!!!!)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oldmanbrute said:


> 2010 1500 Laramie CC


Very nice! Even my FAV 2-tone color scheme.


----------



## dr006dr (Sep 12, 2011)

My GAS truck


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

White truck is ma gas guzzler z. Now the new toy. Tractor tires comming and 5 tons. And the silver one is ma new daliey driver 2011 ltz 4 door!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

My 09 Ford, some 325's on 18's.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

*my tow rig 2004 3/4 ton*

Here's my gasser . . . wishing it was a diesel. It pulls my toys and whatever else. It's been in the mud once, and I killed a tie rod when I got one side air borne. It's had 3 different cams in it, but the one that I have in it now is a Torquer V2.

2004 Chevy Crew cab - 4wd - 
6.0L Gas - LQ4
L92 heads, L92 intake 
LS3 Throttle Body
42 lb multi-tech injectors
PRC Dual Gold springs
Stainless Works 1-7/8 long tube headers
Dual DMH exhaust cutouts
stock cats - stock muffler
Circle D 3,000 stall
Built 4L80e trans
TransGo HD2 shift kit
Tru Cool - 40K GRW Tranny cooler
swapped out all the bulbs in the dash for blue LED's


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

06 gmc sierra. 6 inch fabtech lift on 35s and 20s.cold air intake, programmer, magnaflow exhaust, bushwacker flares! and my ws6 trans am. 498rwhp. too much to list lol


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

New to me 05 F 150 FX4 supercab. One owner truck and in mint shape. Never had a Ford figured I would give it a try!! Went from a 2wd 95 ram to this!! It will get command start, box cover and thinking of getting a leveling kit too!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

Tootall What kind of gas milage and power gains did you get with the cam?


----------



## PateDesign (Feb 20, 2012)

All but my truck. Will post the truck later tomorrow when I take a picture of it. That's my buddy on his ride.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

here's my truck and my race quad, i'll have to get pics of my new 2012 Blue, brute force 650i tomorrow 
the truck is a 1998 dodge ram 1500, 5.2L 318. has 3" lift with 32" Cooper Discoverer MT's( soon to be swapped for 35" Kumho kl71 ) and 18" Eagle alloy rims, dual glass pack exhaust, thats about it so far. lol
truck has 2 15" RE SX subs, hifonics BRZ2400.1D at .5 ohms, etc etc. got first place at my first comp 

only 18 so it'll grow! lol


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

My 03 silverado 1500, soon to have toyo's and Novakanes. Truck #2 @ 15 lol


















Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## btipsword1 (Jan 30, 2012)

my 97 z71 with 285 maxxis bighorns (yes they make truck tires too, haha)


----------



## trckwsh01 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Titan*

This is my '04 Nissan Titan, 35's on 17s(since upgraded to Goodyear DuraTracs) Pro Comp 6 inch suspension lift. Bushwacker pocket style flares.


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

bowtietillidie93 said:


> Tootall What kind of gas milage and power gains did you get with the cam?


I'm getting 16-18 on the freeway right now . . .

then again, I didn't buy it for the gas mileage, it's a tow queen/hauler


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

a month ago after an incident 




























After about $7,000


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

love the rims


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

01 dodge ram 1500 4x4 8" superlift 35" goodyears a few extra bells and whistles


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Here's my 2003 Chrevrolet Silverado. Has around 145,000 miles on it right now. Hoping someday to reach a million miles 

-Billet Grille
-RC 2" Leveling Kit
-285 Firestone Destinations
-Spray In Bed Liner


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good. I like that blue


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> looks good. I like that blue


Oh, me too. I love it. Thanks.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

New shoes, 264,000 miles and still going


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

here my baby 07 toyota tacoma
-6" Pro comp lift
-35 nitto trail grappler on 18" black iron chrome black
-K&N air intake
-throttle body spacer
-MBRP dual exhaust
-Unichip
-Anzo headlights and taillights


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good lookin taco!!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

One of my baby's!
2011 Toyota Tundra Crewmax


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Still need to adjust my bumper, but got some HID's


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

97 f250 37/12.5/16.5 BFG baja t/a's double beadlocks,sterling 10.25 rear with a detroit and disk brake swap,SAS dana 60 lincoln locked,35 spline outers,MM hubs,big ugly bumper,15k warn winch,f250 rear springs up front,custom sliders/chain steps,tcase pan...








turn up the volume lol...
[ame=http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v137/lilpete/?action=view&current=keithondaniel.mp4]







[/ame]









2 jeeps holding the cars the chevy is sitting on and my ford draggin them across the lot


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! I use to own that trucks baby brother! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Finnaly Found a replacement bumper in a junk yard... guy even had it pulled of for me when I got there.. $100...

No fog light holes like my old one but, for $100 and he pulled it, I can do w/o fogs for now..

I'm thinking maybe a bull bar w/ some lights will make up for that!


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

2012 GMC Serria 
6.2L
7 1/2 lift
"20" Rockstars
"35" Nitto Trail Grapplers


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

My Brothers Toy. One of Our mudd trucks, Ma z is in the works of getting a 383 dropped under the hood


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

No new postings here for awhile!

Here is my Gasser, a '16F350 4x4 with 4.30 gears XLT, 6.2L, *Ruby Red.*


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It's even nicer in person. Glad you finally got a truck you like


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

love the color


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice truck I bet it pulls nicely even with a gasser having them 4.30 my ram I made sure came with 3.92 cuz I wasn't taking 3.21 crap


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I went down to a V6. I now have a 100 mile commute each day (round trip). Just could bring myself to buy a car and keep the old ford. 

So I sold my baby. The 03 Fx4 w/ 5.4L and stepped into this 2013 F150 2wd Screw w/ the NON-Eco 3.7L V6. Has the 6sp auto trans & let me tell you, aside from hills & accelerating, this truck pulls my bass boat better than the 5.4 did.....



Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Clean is that a brown


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Metallic Tuxedo Black. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> Nice truck I bet it pulls nicely even with a gasser having them 4.30 my ram I made sure came with 3.92 cuz I wasn't taking 3.21 crap


It tows great and the 4.30s are excellent. Stock was 3.73's but when I was researching the Super Duty with a Gas motor and with me towing most of the time in the Rocky Mountain States it was recommended I get the 4.30 axles. Had to order the 16 Superduty anyway to get the 4.30 axles and the F350 was only $700 more over the F250, so I went with the F350.
I had a nice F150 with the 5.0L V8 but it was hurting with the 3.55 axles, yes it towed the Toyhauler, was in the tow rating for the F150 but I felt the 5.0L was just working too hard during towing.
Here is a Pic of my then F150 with the Toyhauler.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

2010 F-150 Screw 
123,xxx miles 
4.6L 3v 
















Just put these on in a LT and wow what a difference a tire makes while towing . 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

2016 Chevy Colorado 4X4 with a 6” BDS suspension lift. Fox coil-overs. Not really a mud truck, but it is my woods truck and daily driver.


----------

